
Scaling Web Applications with HMVC - iisbum
http://techportal.ibuildings.com/2010/02/22/scaling-web-applications-with-hmvc/
======
dasil003
_To reduce the initial investment, usually it is decided that the application
should designed to be one holistic piece of software containing all the
required features. This represents a potential point of failure if the
software becomes very popular in a short timeframe. I have painful memories of
refactoring existing codebases that have not scaled well._

Great, but I don't see how this pattern gives any kind of predictable
scalability improvement over plain ol' MVC for arbitrary applications. In my
Rails app, the bottleneck is the database—the application servers trivially
scale out horizontally. In the diagram here there is a single DB creating a
bottleneck as well, splitting it up is a traditional sharding problem with or
without this pattern.

In fact, this looks like a service oriented architecture with constraints (ie.
MVC) on each service that are arbitrarily chosen rather than reflecting the
true scalability profile of the application.

I'm hard-pressed to understand how you could justify building a greenfield
application this way.

------
neovive
As a long-time Kohana 2.x user, this article shows how promising Kohana 3 is
as a framework. Once things stabalize a bit more with v3, it will be
interesting to test out HMVC.

~~~
dlib
I've been a follower of Kohana for a long time, it's good to see it gaining
traction.

~~~
neovive
@dlib: Do you still use Kohana? We all miss the great articles you used to
post on learn.kohanaphp.com.

~~~
dlib
I've been busy trying to get a college degree. Most of my projects also
involve RoR and Python nowadays and I've gotten a bit out of touch with the
Kohana codebase. Some real improvements have been made though. Perhaps I'll
get back in to it over the summer.

